# Mount Sunapee - 12/31/09



## speden (Dec 31, 2009)

Conditions: Overcast, mid to upper 20's, loose granular, 1" fresh snow, no wind

Headed up to Sunapee today.  Figured it would be pretty busy, and it was, but mainly on the Sunapee express line, and in the lodge, which was like Grand Central Station at rush hour.

Snow conditions were very nice.  With the temps rising during the day, it was nice and soft, and in the early afternoon about an inch of fresh snow fell, which made the snow almost buttery soft in places.  My boys said it was a little more frozen on the sunbowl side, but I didn't get over there myself.  Didn't stop them from lapping the Wingding trail about six times.  They also said it wasn't as crowded over there.

I can see why Sunapee is so popular.  Nice intermediate terrain, and my wife really had a good time in the beginner area working on getting her confidence up.

They seem to blare music over in the terrain park, which can be heard throughout the whole base area.  I didn't like that, but I guess the younger crowd does.

Had trouble at a couple points with my Verizon cellphone when trying to call my wife.  Sometimes it would work and other times it wouldn't, so the coverage seems spotty there.  Sometimes it would be roaming and wouldn't work, but I bet I'll get billed for just trying.

Looked like there was some snowmaking going on when we arrived about 9am, but tapered off during the day I think.  The day really flew by and the next thing I knew the lifts were closing at 4pm.  So had a fun day despite the crowds.

We made good time on the drive out, but the drive home was a pain.  The roads were all wet and traffic was fairly slow.  At one point we drove past an accident scene where a car had flipped off the road and was resting on its roof.  It was below freezing, but the roads weren't really too slippery, just very bad visibility.  A fire truck was there, and some cop cars, but no ambulance, so hopefully no one got hurt.

I didn't take a lot of pictures, but here are a few shots:

Base area looking down towards the terrain park area






Bottom of Lynx I think





Base of South Peak learning area





Top of North Peak Triple





Traverse on Tobbogan Chute


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweet. I was there today also. Me, my buddy, 3 girls and my son.     Had fun dispite our late start and a very crowded parking lot + lodge.  Lift lines weren't too bad, slopes were good. 

it was "family day" so we really skied where the girls (10, 11, 11) wanted to go which was fine.   they had a lot of fun.  Jake peeled off and did a few runs on his own so he wasn't totally bored.

the fresh snow was good, enjoyed some pow on the sides of the trail late in the afternoon.


----------



## speden (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, the parking lot was crowded.  When we got there at 9, the main lot was already full and we parked on the entrance road.  It was a family day for me also, so I split time between skiing with my sons and my wife.  I think I'll go back on a regular week day sometime when it's less busy, so I can get after some of the other trails I didn't get to try.

Here's a couple more shots showing the crowds:

Here's the lift line on the Sunapee Express at its worst around lunchtime.  Took about 20 minutes to get through.





Looking up the Sunapee Express.  It's over a mile long (6000 feet).





Here's the lodge around lunchtime.  Controlled chaos.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 1, 2010)

that woman in the green jacket, do you know her or is she just totally shocked that a stranger is taking her picture?  :lol:


----------



## speden (Jan 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> that woman in the green jacket, do you know her or is she just totally shocked that a stranger is taking her picture?  :lol:



Either she's camera shy or she's up to no good.  Well whatever it is she got nabbed in my crowded Sunapee lodge exposé.  Don't know her though, so she's just collateral damage.

People were running around in circles in there just trying to do their business and get the hell out.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> that woman in the green jacket, do you know her or is she just totally shocked that a stranger is taking her picture?  :lol:



Check out her hands......


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy Crap at 20 minutes wait for a chair lift!!!! That is worse than the worst powder day I have ever experienced at Jay. And at least that was for powder in that case.


----------



## speden (Jan 1, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Holy Crap at 20 minutes wait for a chair lift!!!! That is worse than the worst powder day I have ever experienced at Jay. And at least that was for powder in that case.



I think I jinxed it at that point because I had just called my wife and said we're just going to take one more quick run, and will meet you in the lodge in fifteen minutes.  We were a little late...


----------



## hammer (Jan 2, 2010)

speden said:


> I think I jinxed it at that point because I had just called my wife and said we're just going to take one more quick run, and will meet you in the lodge in fifteen minutes.  We were a little late...


Could you have gone on the North Peak triple or was that bad too?


----------



## speden (Jan 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> Could you have gone on the North Peak triple or was that bad too?



The North Peak triple wasn't very crowded that day.  It was only the Sunapee Express that got a little backed up.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 2, 2010)

speden said:


> The North Peak triple wasn't very crowded that day.  It was only the Sunapee Express that got a little backed up.



The NP triple in general is a shorter wait. That lift takes you up to mostly black trails while the Sunapee express takes you to most of the intermediate or wider trails, given the choices, snow conditions and maybe the intimidation factor, I can see why the express was crowded.


----------



## hammer (Jan 2, 2010)

jack97 said:


> The NP triple in general is a shorter wait. That lift takes you up to mostly black trails while the Sunapee express takes you to most of the intermediate or wider trails, given the choices, snow conditions and maybe the intimidation factor, I can see why the express was crowded.


Yes, but if you don't mind cutting across a few trails you can take the NP triple up and take Toboggan Chute over to the main ways down.

I don't mind that people get scared off of taking the NP triple...keeps the lines shorter for me when the HSQ is mobbed.


----------

